# nned a handler STAT!



## Rockporters

frostfirestandards said:


> Im looking for an east coast handler that does poodles.
> 
> I was supposed to drive Kaden to the handlers tomorrow, and I called to confirm that I would be coming, and she called back and said that she was going to be taking a break from handling, blah blah blah.
> :thefinger:
> So now I need to find a good handler that isnt going to sit on my dog for a few months to a year. and on the east coast
> 
> anyone know anyone?


Were you able to find anyone? I can probably get you a few names but they would be based in New England. Though I do know the one is currently showing dogs from here in Georgia, or they're heading to Georgia shortly.


----------



## Buck

What about Miyuki Ueno? She lives in Pittsboro, NC. I was at the Dog show today and saw her.


----------



## tintlet

Miyuki is nice. Did you get to see Candace and Gelly? 

It's always hard to find the right handler. I hated it when mine took a break.


----------



## Buck

Miyuki was showing Magellan plus 4 other poodles with one being a mini. I don't know how the women does it! They were all very nicely groomed and handled. There was a guy helping Miyuki. Everything I have heard about her has been very good.
Talked to Candace and Sully and got to meet her mom Barbara.....very nice lady.


----------



## frostfirestandards

I saw Miyuki (sp) with the amstaffs, since they were in the ring next to mine, I got a couple reccomendations, but was not able to watch poodles at all, I was just there with the borzoi.


----------



## amerique2

I have met and talked with Antonia Fillingen, a pro handler who lives in Jackson, TN now but is from California. She travels over the South and Midwest and to PCA showing poodles. She grooms her poodles impeccably and is a pro handling them. In addition, you can tell she loves them and gives them loads of attention. Have her number if you're interested.


----------



## tintlet

I would like her number..you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## frostfirestandards

Well, its been a long road, but we found THE ONE!!! 

we (me, Kaden, And his breeder) decided on Adriano Rocha. 
I drove up to his facility today and met him He was so nice, and Kaden loved him and the staff, and they Raved about him. 

I also was offered a job  
the place is only an hour and 15 ish minutes from me, so I think I can go up there on weekends and such to help prep the dogs. 
He says that he thinks Kaden will be ready in a month or so....and wants to cut an inch off his topknot  ( I like his topknot) 
Im so EXCITED!!!!


----------



## KalaMama

frostfirestandards said:


> Well, its been a long road, but we found THE ONE!!!
> 
> we (me, Kaden, And his breeder) decided on Adriano Rocha.
> I drove up to his facility today and met him He was so nice, and Kaden loved him and the staff, and they Raved about him.
> 
> I also was offered a job
> the place is only an hour and 15 ish minutes from me, so I think I can go up there on weekends and such to help prep the dogs.
> He says that he thinks Kaden will be ready in a month or so....and wants to cut an inch off his topknot  ( I like his topknot)
> Im so EXCITED!!!!


That is EXCITING!!! Congrats-keep us posted of course


----------



## wishpoo

That s just fantastic - not only you found a great handler - you got some extra income and experience !!!!!! How cool is that !!!!????

:coffol: 

Congratulations and best of luck with it all !!!!:marchmellow:


----------



## amerique2

Wonderful! I've heard good things about him and have seen him often in winning photos. That's great! Where is he located?


----------



## frostfirestandards

Raleigh,NC (technically Morrisville,NC but its pretty much the same thing


----------



## amerique2

So excited for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## frostfirestandards

Will do!!!!


----------

